# Voyage Century new patch problems



## Flagcarrier (Jul 1, 2008)

I dont know if many of you even know what voyage century is but im having issues with it.

I own a presation CQ60 computer. and right now I am getting the erro that says :

downloading voyagecentury.exe failed. Cannot get update\n program of the new version. Please select other servers to update and inform our official\n staff!

and then i press ok. and i click the update/startgame button and it takes me to the game.

and I choose my server and what not and when its downloading for me to play tells me:

runtime error!
Program C:\ Program files\voyage century Online\voyage\core.exe

abnormal program termination

what should I do?


----------



## Anakin1000 (May 14, 2010)

try installing it on another drive


----------

